# 610



## SOSkanesumi ARK (Dec 27, 2008)

i have the option to buy a 73 datsun 610, runs, the body is straight(a wee bit o' rust on the wheel wells, other than that, its good!), the guy is asking $400, but i know we can talk him down, seeing as i am still a student. should i go for it? the only thing we know is wrong with it is that the dual points are wonkey, but we know how to fix it. im liking it, but it has to pass my father's tests, and then i should be able to buy it. i like it, its an obnoxious lime green color, the interior is in really good shape, there really isnt anything wrong with it. my dad is till a little off with me getting a japanese car(he's a classic american mucle man, so am i, but i can appreciate a fine piece of foregn car when i see it.)
the price is amazing, the car is amazing, should i go for it?


----------

